# Corvette house



## cda (May 2, 2014)

Build by GM;;

http://ovens.reviewed.com/news/gm-uses-leftover-car-parts-to-build-detroit-house?utm_source=usat&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=collab


----------



## mmmarvel (May 2, 2014)

When I click on the link it takes me to oven reviews.  I see the article that this is referring to, but every time I click on the story it flys back around to the oven review.  Dunno why.


----------



## cda (May 2, 2014)

Try this

http://media.gm.com/media/us/en/gm/news.detail.html/content/Pages/news/us/en/2014/Apr/0430-container.html

Hopefully they will not get recalled


----------



## tbz (May 3, 2014)

I guess this is how they figure they can move them around quick when need be, just backup and load them on ship at the lake...


----------

